# Which Fish?



## coco1200 (Jul 27, 2006)

*What fish should i have?*​
Americans and Oddballs428.57%Keep the Africans cichlids1071.43%


----------



## coco1200 (Jul 27, 2006)

im thinking of changing my mbuna setup to americans and oddballs...

im still not too sure...

any suggestions?

does anyone know on average how much a group of 40 "common"* cichlids can fetch for?

*(common as in the popular varieties)


----------



## bichirman (Feb 4, 2006)

what size tank? what fish are you thinking of switching to? Honestly, it's probably based on your personal taste.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

theres pros and cons to both.if you already have africans Im sure the ph is acclimated to them and would not be suitable for the ca s and sa s. also depending on what you want to keep you most likely wont be able to have near as many fish, alot of them get really big and some are just killers so do alot of research first. that said I keep ca s and sa s and I love em.
mike c.


----------



## coco1200 (Jul 27, 2006)

the tanks a 140g, so its big enough for americans

and thats another reason i wanna move to them is the size that they get to!

i was thinking of getting giant puffers, siamese tigerfish, oscars? arowana?


----------



## Regulatorocks (May 10, 2007)

i would keep the africans....i went with CA cichlids and im pretty frustrated with the limit imposed by their eventual size and aggression. i wish i went with a nicely stocked african tank because you can have more fish in there...


----------

